# .204 AR Makers



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am thinking about making the switch over to an AR for my predator endeavors. I'm not asking another question about calibers, there are plenty of those threads already. 

My question is this: for those of you shooting a .204 AR, what make and model are you running?

I'm thinking of going with an 18" standard barrel to keep weight down. I'll also likely run one of the light weight stock options as well. 

Last question. I have a 3x9x40 Trijicon Accupoint that I could put on top, but I'm considering going with an eotech and 3x magnifier. Any strong opinions one way or another on optics?

Thanks for your input folks!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

YotePill said:


> Rock River makes a nice .204 AR. A 20" bbl is the perfect length for a .204. Any shorter and you will loose a bit of fps and a bit of accuracy. Use the Trijicon Accupoint.


+1


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks fellas, that's what I was leaning towards on optics since I already have the glass. I'll have to check out the rock river rifles. The other manufacturer I looked into was Olympic Arms.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

If u wanna build, I think Midway has some uppers...

Never mind--just checked...Everybody's out of stock--backorder only.... Midway says no backorder...Brownell & Precision-- b/o status is unknown....

Model 1 Sales has a 24" SS hvy barrel in stock.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not opposed to putting something together myself. I may just get the lower on its way and then add as I feel like. I'm not in any real hurry since I know everybody is out of stock. 

It seems like most places offer the .204 with a heavy barrel. I think I'd want a standard barrel to try and avoid the gun from getting too front heavy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're slowly making their way back into stock. If you're looking to build one keep an eye on AR15 News webpage. The guy is always giving a heads up on lowers,uppers and everyhting else that are becoming available. Prices have jumped a bit on some things but many companies are still doing right by us. Good luck !


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

I built a .204 AR. I would try to get a 20" or longer barrel. The reason i say this is the .204 has the ability to really reach out. The small caliber in a 40gr bullet has more speed and energy at longer ranges than .223 because of the higher bullet ballistic coefficient. White oak armament makes some full uppers with barrels. I however made my gun to heavy. Googe Dtech, they make some nice custom barrels to your preference. i would have used them if I wasnt in a hurry to get mine done.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on dtech. Their stuff looks good. Lead time on the OlyArms rifle I like is 8-10 months, so it may be much quicker to go about building it myself. 

I'd consider just ordering one of their full uppers, prices aren't bad.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

After looking into a few manufacturers lead times I think that just getting on the list for a complete rifle is the route I'm taking. I'll likely go with the OlyArms LTF. I liked the DTech uppers and considered a spikes tactical lower, but both companies are about a year out right now. 

The complete rifle from Olympic will be a bit more affordable than the component I was looking at as well. 

I'll go with the 20" barrel. 

Thanks again to those who gave me a little insight.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I was really skeptical about jumping on the .204 bandwagon when that caliber was introduced commercially--until I shot one.. It didn't take me long to buy one after that...U r making a wise choice, IMHO... :teeth:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

That's good to know, I'm excited about that caliber in an AR. I think it will perform great for me and the places I hunt. I know some guys like a little bit larger caliber, but I'm pretty jazzed and have heard too many great reviews to be nervous at all.


----------

